# BPS im Keller



## sharthakan (20. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Community

Habe gesucht und Onkel Google gefragt, aber nix gefunden.

Mein Rechner bereitet mir beim Zocken einige Sorgen.

Ewig ruckelt es, sei es in Hauptstädten oder in entlegenen Gebieten.
Grafik Einstellungen sind auf Minimum, und alle AddOns aus.

Mein Rechner:
P4 CPU mit 3.4 GHz
4GB RAM
eine 16k I-Net Leitung
und eine 513 MB Grafikkarte

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?
Ich habe echt keinen Schimmer warum ich so ein Geruckel im Spiel habe.

Danke für eure Mithilfe und Anregungen.


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (20. August 2009)

Also mit deinem Pc müsstest du eig keine Probleme haben.. 
Bist du sicher das alles gut ist mit der internetverbindung ? wenn du an einem entlegenen ort wohnst wo die verbindungen schlecht sind hast du nicht 16k i-net sondern eventuell sogar nur 1k-2k .


----------



## jathri (20. August 2009)

tritt dein problem schon länger auf oder zufällig auch - wie bei mir - erst seit patch 3.2?


----------



## Caramon (20. August 2009)

Leider bin ich nicht unbedingt der Ansprechpartner mit der meisten Ahnung, aber da kommen die erfahrenen Leute sicher noch. Und dann wird die Frage kommen:

Genauere Daten zur Hardware pls....... Also such's schonmal raus^^

Und sonst noch Treiber alle aktuell?


----------



## glurack (20. August 2009)

die frage ist was ist das für eine Grafikkarte du hast nur 513mb reicht halt nicht...wenn es ne billig karte ist die sich nur was vom arbeitsspeicher abzwagt!!!


----------



## Ichtot71 (20. August 2009)

Ich behaupte jetzt mal du hast Schatten noch hoch ? Wenn nicht laufen noch andere Programme im Hintergrund wenn ja bitte mal auflisten.
Sonst müsstest du dich an einen Profi wenden oder mal alles updaten.

Mfg ichtot


----------



## Nathanyel (20. August 2009)

Oh Gott, so weit ist der Loka-Wahn schon? Sagen die Kinder heutzutage tatsächlich "BPS = Bilder pro Sekunde"?


----------



## Ichtot71 (20. August 2009)

Wollt eig jetzt keinen Rechtschreibflame loslassen deswegen hab ich es ihm einfach mal verziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sons such ich mal Hans raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Ichtôt


----------



## Da-Pusher (20. August 2009)

Als ich den Titel gelesen hab, dachte ich an Bedrohung pro Sekunden ><


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. August 2009)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Als ich den Titel gelesen hab, dachte ich an Bedrohung pro Sekunden ><



das habe ich auch zu erst gelesen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. August 2009)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Als ich den Titel gelesen hab, dachte ich an Bedrohung pro Sekunden ><




nicht nur du ;D

naja BTT:

Schatten auf niedrig stellen, umgebungs details auf mittel, entfernungssicht auf mitte.

sonst alle Treiber für GRAKA etc updaten.

wenn das nichts bringt, ist der neue patch schuld ^^


..

ich muss sagen ich hab mit meinem 2x2,2ghz und 512mb graka, 4gb ram, 17 zoll notebook überhaupt keine probleme bei WoW... spiele in ulduar 25er mit durchschnittlich 30fps - bin also mehr als zu frieden ^^


mfg

ps.: rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten, bin etwas angetrunken (ja sogar unter der woche wuahahah ;D )


----------



## lord just (20. August 2009)

also ersteinmal muss man wissen, welchen grafikchip du hast. 512mb ist einfach nur der speicher der karte und sollte ausreichen aber in wow wurden die polygone der ausrüstung, mobs, landschaft usw. erhöht wodurch man auch eine etwas stärkeren grafikchip braucht. es gibt halt high end grafikkarten wie z.b. die gtx275 mit 512mb oder aber auch ganz alte grafikkarten wie z.b. die radeon 9800 mit 512mb und zwischen den beiden grafikkarten liegen welten.


auch ist wow eher cpu lastig und du hast nur eine singlecore cpu die auch schon ewig alt ist. aufrüsten auf nen dualcore wäre da angesagt und ist auch garnicht mehr so teuer.

was aber das wichtigste ersteinmal ist ist die info wann du das letzte mal wow mit guter bildrate spielen konntest.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. August 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> die frage ist was ist das für eine Grafikkarte du hast nur 513mb reicht halt nicht...wenn es ne billig karte ist die sich nur was vom arbeitsspeicher abzwagt!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Oh Gott, so weit ist der Loka-Wahn schon? Sagen die Kinder heutzutage tatsächlich "BPS = Bilder pro Sekunde"?



Nein, BPS steht für Bonner Personen Schifffahrt. Und wenn er die im Keller hat, dann liegt ein Rohrbruch nahe, weil auf trockenen Boden fährt es sich schlecht. Von daher empfehle ich den hiesigen Klempner zu kontaktieren. Evtl. temporär Schiffsmaut für die Benutzung des privaten Binnengewässers einführen und die Herren da unten im Keller rigoros zur Kasse bitten.


----------



## Falathrim (20. August 2009)

Wow, mal nix konstruktives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Technikleute weg? o.0

Also, folgendes:
Wir MÜSSEN wissen, was du für RAM hast und was für eine Grafikkarte hast, Prozessor und Graka sind allerdings die wahrscheinlichsten Problembereiter, 512MB GDDR-RAM ist nämlich DER Bauernfänger von Media Markt und Co überhaupt

Ausserdem, wie schon gesagt, deine Grafikeinstellungen...


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Okay, dann von mir auch was konstruktives.

Ich würde auch gerne folgendes wissen wollen:

- welche Grafikkarte ist das?
- seit wann ruckelt es?
- welche Software wurde in letzter Zeit installiert?
- sind im Taskmanager unter Prozesse auffällige Kandidaten gelistet, die bereits im Leerlauf komsich viel CPU-Last erzeugen?
- CPU-Z installieren und mal nach dem Takt der CPU schauen
- Temparaturen prüfen, am besten auch unter Last (Lasttest für CPU, am besten Prime95 und für die Grafikkarte Furmark)
- wann wurde das System zum letzten mal frisch aufgesetzt?
- welcher Virenscanner wird verwendet?


----------



## Independent (21. August 2009)

> Bist du sicher das alles gut ist mit der internetverbindung ? wenn du an einem entlegenen ort wohnst wo die verbindungen schlecht sind hast du nicht 16k i-net sondern eventuell sogar nur 1k-2k .



So ein Quatsch*g*

Es macht keinen Unterschied ob du DSL-Light oder 16k Leitung hast.


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl als käme dieser Thread aus dem WoW-Allgemeinen.

Ich liebe diese Threads!! Die sind herrlich amüsant. Außerdem zeigen sie, womit MediaMarkt und Co ihr Geld verdienen und warum die Bildzeitung so erfolgreich ist *schmunzel*


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wow, mal nix konstruktives
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe mir die ersten Kommentare durchgelesen und die Lach-Traenen verhinderten das Verfassen eines konstruktiven Beitrags...

Naja - wie gesagt: Wir braeuchten da schon mal ein paar genauere Angaben. WoW nutzt Dualcores und den Unterschied zu einem Singlecore-P4 merkt man schon deutlich. Die GraKa wird wahrscheinlich aus der P4-Zeit stammen - also bestenfalls eine Geforce 6 oder 7 bzw. eine vergleichbare ATI-Karte. Mit so einem System kann man sicher WoW spielen - aber dann muss man die Grafik schon sehr runterschrauben.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_513MB..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

painschkes das ist ein Sondermodell mit 1MB extre Speicher! Das bringt _den Performanceschub_ schlechthin! 





Ogil schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die ersten Kommentare durchgelesen und die Lach-Traenen verhinderten das Verfassen eines konstruktiven Beitrags...




In etwa so ging es mir auch - desshalb habe ich es gleich gelassen mit der Antwort.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> painschkes das ist ein Sondermodell mit 1MB extre Speicher! Das bringt _den Performanceschub_ schlechthin!



_Achso! Na dann muss ich mir die auch zulegen :]_


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

Kann man das extra MB eigentlich auch nachrüsten?

Glaub das wäre mir mal wieder eine Investition wert!


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

kann man sicher. Immerhin kann man auch eine GeForce 6600LE Frankenstein-Edition mit einer HD4850 upgraden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens die schnellste 6600LE der Welt!

Quelle


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Glaub das wäre mir mal wieder eine Investition wert!



_Willst echt die 3Mio investieren? Naja gut , lohnen tut es sich bestimmt.. :X_


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

Wie jetzt moment Aso - der will uns ernsthaft sagen, dass das Ding läuft?!? xD
lol - das is ja der Hammer!!!

Außerdem versteh ich das Konzept nich so ganz. Ich mein okay, auf _dieser_ Hardwareebene kenn ich mich au nimmer so gut aus, aber was soll der bessere Powerconverter bringen? Macht die GPU doch auch nich schneller O_o *Verwirrung*

Bitte sag mir, dass das alles ein großer Aprilscherz is O_o

*edit*
Großartig find ich auch die fetten Kabel - als ob die so dick sein müssten.
Da haben manche Leute dünnere Kabel zu ihren Bassboxen im Kofferraum xD


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

nein, das passt schon. Die 6600LE wollte er brachial übertakten. Problem hierbei: Zu wenig Strom aus der Buchse, und die Karte hat keinen NT-Anschluss. Also hat er kurzerhand die Stromversorgung einer HD4850 abgeschnitten und an die 6600LE gelötet, damit die Karte mehr Strom ziehen kann.


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Nette Aktion. Wenn man immer die Schematics zu aller Hardware dazu bekommen wuerde waere so viel Spiel+Spass moeglich. Aber leider ist das ja heute nicht mehr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und was das 1MB mehr angeht : Ihr jungen Burschen wisst das doch garnicht mehr zu schaetzen! Mein erster PC hatte eine 32MB Festplatte!


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

Naja hab das schon verstanden, ich kanns nur noch immer nich glauben!! xD

Aber auch wenn ich mit Elektrotechnik echt nix zu tun hab, aber die fetten Kabel sind doch schmarrn, oder?


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Naja - sind schon ein wenig uebertrieben, aber Klingeldraht sollte man da halt auch nicht unbedingt nehmen. Ich denke mal er wird genommen haben was er zur Verfuegung hatte (also das naechst-dickere nach Klingeldraht). Kann jetzt nicht genau sagen was da fuer ein Strom von der einen zur anderen Karte fliesst - aber wahrscheinlich schon mehr als 1A. Vorsicht ist besser als Feuerloescher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Es wäre mal ein Versuch wert son RAM-IC auf der Grafikkarte gegen ein stärkeres auszutauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (21. August 2009)

"New power convertor based on PWM controller uPI uP6201, supports two phase operation, output voltage from .6 to 2.5V, with rated current 60&#1040;."
Wenns danach geht, dann hat der neue Power-Converter 60 Ampere...


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Ja - hast recht. Er schreibt ja auch:



> Tested current capability with piece of wire. Wire was burned away from currents >60A


----------



## RaDon27 (21. August 2009)

Oh mein Gott, ich konnt erst garnix mit dem Bild anfangen, dacht schon, er hätte die HD4850 mit der 6600 gekoppelt oder so, aber nur wegen dem Stromanschluss, omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharthakan (21. August 2009)

treiber sind alle aktualisiert und Grafikdetails ingame auf Minimum

Mein Rechner:
Intel Pentium 4 mit 3.4GHz
4GB RAM DDR2
GeForce 9800 GT


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Und auch so Sachen wie die gern aktivierte "Eingabeverzoegerung" sind de-aktiviert? Du spielst Vollbild oder im Fenstermodus? Und was genau heisst nach Deinen Massstaeben "Im Keller"? 5FPS? 25?


----------



## sharthakan (21. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und auch so Sachen wie die gern aktivierte "Eingabeverzoegerung" sind de-aktiviert? Du spielst Vollbild oder im Fenstermodus? Und was genau heisst nach Deinen Massstaeben "Im Keller"? 5FPS? 25?




Eingabeverzögerung? *neugier und nichtswissend frag*

Ich spiel im Vollbildmodus und komme auf eine BPS Rate von 12 im schnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2009)

Ist irgendwo in den Grafikeinstellungen zu finden, eine Tickbox. Der Hilfetext dazu klingt irgendwie positiv, weshalb viele Leute das aktivieren. Drueckt aber arg auf die Leistung.


----------



## sharthakan (21. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ist irgendwo in den Grafikeinstellungen zu finden, eine Tickbox. Der Hilfetext dazu klingt irgendwie positiv, weshalb viele Leute das aktivieren. Drueckt aber arg auf die Leistung.




also die einstellung ist aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharthakan (26. August 2009)

trotz allen abgeschwächten grafikdetails, abgeschalteten hintergrundprogrammen und tüchtiges kopfzerbrechen krieg ich max 4 BPS (oder fps wie auch immer) raus...

hmm......na mal sehn was ich noch so tun kann....

aber danke denjenigen mit hilfreichen antworten


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. August 2009)

sharthakan schrieb:


> trotz allen abgeschwächten grafikdetails, abgeschalteten hintergrundprogrammen und tüchtiges kopfzerbrechen krieg ich max 4 BPS (oder fps wie auch immer) raus...
> 
> hmm......na mal sehn was ich noch so tun kann....
> 
> aber danke denjenigen mit hilfreichen antworten


Also der hier hat die gleiche grafikkarte
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=120878
und hat das problem gelöst LIES DIR DES AUF JEDEN FALL DURCH, DAS IS BESTIMMT DIE LÖSUNG DEINES PROBLEMS =D

capt´n cpaslock hat gesprochen


----------



## RaDon27 (26. August 2009)

Hail to Cpt. Caps!


----------

